# Moving on..



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm just curious as to how the ladies here felt, when their tx didn't work and they moved on to a different stage??

We have our cons on April 14th, to find out what date our IVF starts. I can't WAIT!  Yet I'm petrified at the same time!

I don't really know how I am supposed to feel, if that makes any sense?? I thought I would feel down because the Clomid didn't work, but I am so glad to be off it, I feel great   My best m8 gave birth last night and that emotionally crippled me this morning, but before I knew it, I was back on top and feeling  again.. which would suggest that my head is all over the place  

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya Laura

Sorry I can't offer any advice but wanted to say hi and to let you know I'm sending you loads of   for the 14th. I'm sure you will soon have that   . You really do deserve it hun.  

Take care Tamsin xx


----------



## JagCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

It seems that the longer you try for a baby the more you see people around you (personal & Television) getting pregnant, even 13 year old girls are falling pregnant - its not fair!!!

How do you know you will be starting IVF - have they not suggested IUI first?

Sorry about the questions but i've had 4 rounds of chlomid and 1 miscarriage and i have an appointment on 16th April and i haven't got a clue what they are going to suggest next!!

 

JagCat xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Aww, Tamsin.. you're an angel, do you know that? I get such a brilliant vibe from you!  Thank you for that, sweetheart. 
Where are you with your tx right now? How are you feeling about it? I hope it's going well.. sending you a million  vibes!  Update me soon Xx

Hiya Jag 

We were told because I have a blocked tube, IUI would be pointless. I think it has more to do with my age though, as I know of a few women who have 1 blocked tube and were offered IUI - they were all younger than me. I'm 32.. the quality of my eggs isn't what it would have been at 22 etc and so as I said, IUI is not really a 'good chance' for me.

They may offer you more Clomid, babe. Lots of women I have read about have had anything up to 12 rounds, so if it's working and helping you ov - and especially as you had a bfp on it, it is probably what they will suggest. Then again, who knows.. one clinic differs from another. To answer your other Q, we started this whole process with the hospital almost a year ago - because of my age and the fact we had been ttc at almost 5 years at that point, they added us straight to the list and told us the waiting time was 'about a year long'. We then had confirmation in December, that we would be top of the list come June this year.

The appointment we have in April.. I cross my fingers that they won't offer me Clomid. It's horrific! [I doubt they will, anyway] I would give a limb to have a baby, but I also value my marriage and my mental health and really.. that stuff was horrendous for me. Some women are lucky though and suffer few or no se.

As for seeing everyone pregnant around you..  - tell me about it! My 17 yr old neice gave birth almost 3 months ago, my one best friend gave birth just last night! - my other best friend is due early May, the woman next door down to us has a 2 month old, my friend in work.. his girlfriend is due at any time. The list goes on. But but but!!!!! - people maybe saying that about us soon 

Miracles do happen. I believe that, wholeheartedly. So no matter how all of this might get us down, we must must must stay 
because when you lose that, all hope is gone and it's so so hard to fight your way out of that dark place. I've been there and no matter what, I have NO intention of ever, ever going there again.

Bundles of  and  to you both 

L Xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi

Well I'm testing on Sunday   still can't read how this cycle has gone. I had 100mg of Clomid and got 5 follies, 2 at 18mm so they gave me an Hcg injection and told us to get   !! We have done everything that we can this month and now I just have to wait and see. I have been really   there have been lots of little things that have happened that make me feel that maybe, just maybe this is our month but then the last couple of days, knowing that test day is looming I have been wigging out   . To top it all off yet more people are pg at work, 6 in the last 10 months   . I've been getting tingles in my (.)(.) and some cramping (mild) so don't know if that means af is on her way (hate her!!) or if these could be pg symptoms going a bit out of my mind   . But hey can't change what will be so just have to get on and keep smiling   .Well that's me in a nut shell. I'm saying all the right things and thinking all the right things so just   that on Sunday morning af has kept away and I get a      

Really hope that the IVF route works out for you. I keep popping in to see how you are doing and just have a feeling that you will be telling me some good news really soon. Sending you soooooooooooooooooo much   , a BIG   and   you get that   xx

Tamsin x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

serenfach said:


> I'm just curious as to how the ladies here felt, when their tx didn't work and they moved on to a different stage??
> 
> We have our cons on April 14th, to find out what date our IVF starts. I can't WAIT!  Yet I'm petrified at the same time!
> 
> ...


Hi Serenfach

I think I'm going to be with you soon. Looks like I'm either implantation bleeding (in my wildest dreams) or AF is here, so it's IVF waiting list for us too. I too have my cons on 22nd April.

I totally feel as you do I am looking forward to the next stage, but part of me doesn't want it as I am really scared.

My SIL is due her No.2 child any time soon (she is a lot younger than me). My niece is the most precious thing ever but at the same time I feel really jealous when she calls out "mummy" and it's not aimed at me.

Good luck Seren. I'll be watching, hoping and praying for your BFP announcement.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Bellini

Just saw your post. 9dpo and spotting could be a really good sign. So the power of PMA is meant to be really strong so I'm sending you a mega load of         and some sticky vibes. I really hope you get your    . 

Tamsin x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thanks tamsin. xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bellini   Ive been reading your posts.

I want to give you a big hug hun. Please don't give up yet, try and stay strong.

It will happen for you, try not a let your mum stress you out.

I'm sure families find it hard to understand, i have the same with my family
my SIL gave me a speech on it at Xmas. wanted  my her own business.
She nearly told me to hurry up as i was getting old.[cheeky cow]

Sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Tama  2 follies at 18mm.. that's great, babe! Plus the HcG shot.. it all sounds like a GO!  I'll be thinking of you on Sunday and sending you every possible  vibe I can muster!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!!   

Thanks for your post, Bellini  
Babe, take a step back and think about everything that's happened in your life of late. Whether you are fully aware f it or not, your mind, and ultimately your body, has been under loads of pressure and stress. *Absolutely* believe that your BFP is coming, yes!! -but at the same time, remember all the things you and DH have been through.. and keep a little corner of your mind free, where you can say to yourself 'I accept it might not happen this month'. << This is how it works for me. I have all the positivity in the world, but I always, always keep that wee corner of my mind in a state of acceptance that it 'might not be'. It isn't anywhere as bad for my mental health then, when af arrives. Sure, it hurts like hell and I am totally gutted, but I soon recover and get back up on that proverbial horse  I never used to.. it used to take me the whole month to get over _yet another_ bfn and it took me a long time to find that little corner of my mind, but thank God I did.

Everything happens for a reason, sweetie.. everything. We all have to BELIEVE what we want will come and then hang on to that 

Tell me, your cons appointment on the 16th.. is that to join the waiting list for IVF or to start proceedings??

Hey, Bella  Wishing you all the luck in the world for your test day, babe! Sending you a milion  and  vibes!
I'll be thinking of you Xx ps - Your sil.. IS a cheeky cow! I would have ******* her! lol Take it with a pinch of salt, sweetheart.. some people just don't 'think' before they speak.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

[fly]*GOOD LUCK for tomorrow, Tama! *    [/fly]


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi sf...long time we chatted     but i totally no wot you are going through...im at the next stage now aswell ive got a cons appointmant on 7th april...so its all go for me you and bellini this month.... well i mean i think i no wots going to happen with me i will hopefully be starting injections (gonal-f and menpoure)  and haveing iui..but i didnt want that as i wanted ivf and i just think iui's a waste of time and the successe rate aint great....wears ivf is great i think   

I no you are worried i sence it from you but theres no need to be it does'nt matter wot the doctor wants to do with us we all long for this baby and we would do anything for it 
alot of us all seem to be moveing on now to the next stages and im sure theres more bfp's on the way        chin up hun i no you have been through alot ttc but i no somewear at the end of that tunnal theres a bfp for you...you truley derserve it and i would be soooooooooooo happy for you when you get it...you have been like mother nature on the clomid thread   and helped all the girls out soooooooooo much im sure you will be rewarded with a   or  ...as you will be going for ivf so my moneys on 2 for you but i think thats great to have twins hears lots of positive vibes comeing your way                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            cu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Laura

Just thought I'd let you know I started spotting last night and it has been on and off all day. I have not tested as I know it will be a BFN this month. So very sad.

Will catch up soon. Take care
Tamsin x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

oh Tamsin ... I am sending you lots of positive vibes darling that the spotting stops.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, Tama.. not good to hear that, sweetie    Any change since??

Get yourself over to the 'Good Vibes' thread.. it won't work miracles, but it might just put a brief smile on your face << that's better than nothing, eh 

Sending you huge   and  vibes. Let us know Xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey CU   

Babe, IUI has a good chance for people in the 'right situation', just as any tx is. Keep  you may not need to go through IVF if IUI works and it's a lot less stressful than IVF, too. Keep your chin up.. any tx is better than none 

Thanks for your post too, it's lovely, made me a bit tearful to be honest - but I laughed at the 'twins' bit. I've already told DH that if we had 2, I'll be Ebay trading right away! lol  I already have one child - he's 32 and I married him! 

Best of luck with your cons, CU.. keep me up to date on what's going on with you     

Love,
Laura Xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Laura

 arrived I've had my day of   and am no getting on with things. No Clomid this month as clinic is closed over Easter and they can't scan me so can't take the pills   but can take them next month, if I need them   .

Hope you are okay sending you loads of   for this month and   you get your  

Tamsin xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Tama..   << just that, babe.

 

Speak soon Xx


----------

